# Update Wild Thing aka Frat Boy (4+ weeks old)



## begoodtoanimals (Dec 6, 2007)

In short ; the little guy escaped. He turned out to be a roof rat. His foster (human) mom took him out to tame him and the first thing he did was jump out of the cage into the barn under a pile of junk. He will be OK as there is plenty to eat and water galore.
It is the glorious conclusion of a great story of one of the most resilient creatures I have ever met. He deserves his freedom. So no confined life for Frat Boy but mooching off his fellow rats like a true wild rat ought to. 
Thanks everybody here on the forum for help and support .
Now I need to find an excuse to get some baby pet rats but how do I smuggle these in my home without getting into a conflict? No need to reply, I am pretty resourceful in that department......


----------



## lilangel (Mar 26, 2009)

Well that is a wonderful ending for Frat boy  Back where he needs to be now ^.^


----------



## lilspaz68 (Feb 24, 2007)

I think that's awesome...you gave him just what he needed to do what he needed, be a happy, free wild boy.


----------

